# Question about Mics



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

How are the EV cobalt Co4 mics and how are the OSP mics in general?

I don't have the funds to drop on a bunch of shure mics so I'm looking for alternatives.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If it were me, I'd be looking for some beat up Shure SM57s and 58s...they'll look like crap, but, if they work, they will work as well as new ones...and probably better than anything else you would get for a comparable price.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the ev cobalts are excellent mics for the money. the osp i have no direct experience with.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

washburned said:


> If it were me, I'd be looking for some beat up Shure SM57s and 58s...they'll look like crap, but, if they work, they will work as well as new ones...and probably better than anything else you would get for a comparable price.


+1

I picked up a used 57 for $60 awhile ago. They are out there. And it looked like new.
and I think I paid $75 for a beat up 58 off of Ebay, works just great.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Sennheiser E835 are a very good value. You can get a 3 pack for $220

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=18758

I am not endorsing this store, simply giving you a place t o have a look.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

also look into behringer. i won an SM58 copy at a show once, it works great for me.


----------

